# Help accessing the classified ads



## Pjeynes9 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi guys,

As a newbie just signed up, trying to find out how i can access the classified ads, as I'm currently on the search for my first TT. and hoping i could possibly pick something true and honest from here with the help from you guys.

Cheers guys


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Pjeynes9 , Number of posts not disclosed, as it may not be fixed.
To gain access to the Market Place & PMs, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... path=70_60

Hoggy.


----------



## adz313 (Oct 16, 2014)

Useful to know Hoggy, cheers.


----------



## Wellsy40 (Sep 14, 2014)

Can I gain access yet ? Is it monitored regularly how long people have been on here ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Wellsy40 said:


> Can I gain access yet ? Is it monitored regularly how long people have been on here ?


Hi, I monitor regularly. It won't be long.. [smiley=book2.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------

